# Mariusz Pudzianowski



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He is the new hype on the internet. 5x World Strongest Man champion. He is from Poland and just had his first debut in MMA.

I know right now its a hype, but I mean if Kimbo got so much attention because of few backyard brawls, on the other hand this guy with right training is the man to look out for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b7-kntLj60
first fight

ps: He fights Tim Sylvia soon.


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward towards his second debut.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

If he ever does fight in the UFC, he's going to be Bruce Buffer's worst nightmare.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

roid rage!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

UFC HW champion! ^


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

he is not fighting Tim lol he is fighting some polish guy in may..

he will never fight in UFC as he is 140KG of pure muscle and would never get to 260pounds lol 

he makes brock look like light heavyweight fighter


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rusko said:


> He is the new hype on the internet. 5x World Strongest Man champion. He is from Poland and just had his first debut in MMA.
> 
> I know right now its a hype, but I mean if Kimbo got so much attention because of few backyard brawls, on the other hand this guy with right training is the man to look out for.
> 
> ...


Lol are you polish? 

I have to say if i was scott coker/ dana i would be running after this guys contract... I heard the level of support he had in his debut and have to say WOW!!1 The UFC had nothing on the polish. He's an instant access to the polish market.

Anyone who can win WSM injured gets my respect


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

No, I'm russian.

but I like polish people


----------



## FeedMyLegacy (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, Polish people are awesome. They are all so nice and they have the best chocolate ever! I watched Mariusz long before I watched MMA and I would like to see him progress and become more successful.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I think this guy is really really dangerous, even if he dosent have the best skills. These stong men can do silly stuff with their bodies, theyre so strong its not even funny. 

He could maybie submit some ppl by grabbing their wrists and squeezeing real hard!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

oh he is super big and strong with no real MMA background but played amatuer rugby in poland and was caught on roids in the past??

for sure future champ!!!!

but realisiticly, future limp body on the ground. i thought he was supposed to fight Aleks?? i was looking forward to Aleks stomping a hole thru this guy.

Gl with that hole squeezing sub stuff tho. ill go with the guys with real bjj and real striking instead.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toroian said:


> he is not fighting Tim lol he is fighting some polish guy in may..
> 
> he will never fight in UFC as he is 140KG of pure muscle and would never get to 260pounds lol
> 
> he makes brock look like light heavyweight fighter


No way in hell this guy ever makes the UFC or Strikeforce. He could never make 265. 

Super Hulk tournament here he comes !!!!!!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> No way in hell this guy ever makes the UFC or Strikeforce. He could never make 265.
> 
> Super Hulk tournament here he comes !!!!!!


 Japan is definately a good option for him. he does have drawing power and can definately put on a show.

ppl wanting him to fight top guys are asking for him to get hurt IMO 

those muscles are a bigger DISADVANTAGE in MMA then advantage. we arent throwing barrels over a bridge here guys.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Allizio he will probably knock Cain out. Everytime Cain goes for a take down, nothing happends Pudzia wount move an inch.

One leg kick, and Cain will walk with a limp.












No i am not serious


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Pudzian and I think he can actually do well in MMA. I certainly thought he was more impressive then Lashley in his debut. Plus he can make weight. When he's in training for strongman it is true that he walks around WAY over the limit but he's brought it down before. He's fighting Robert Paczków next, a former Sumo amateur champ who will also be having his second fight. Paczków beat TUF entrant James McSweeney in his debut via arm bar which is impressive so I think it could be a good fight.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

alizio said:


> Japan is definately a good option for him. he does have drawing power and can definately put on a show.
> 
> ppl wanting him to fight top guys are asking for him to get hurt IMO
> 
> those muscles are a bigger DISADVANTAGE in MMA then advantage. we arent throwing barrels over a bridge here guys.


if kimbo ******* slice and james 'dana stalker' toney are good enough to be in the UFC then mariusz is sure as hell good enough

whether he's good enough or fast enough to beat velasquez is a different proposition. Im more concerned that his strenght doesnt suit his fighting style...if he was a wrestler then he'd be very dangerous


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> if kimbo ******* slice and james 'dana stalker' toney are good enough to be in the UFC then mariusz is sure as hell good enough
> 
> whether he's good enough or fast enough to beat velasquez is a different proposition. Im more concerned that his strenght doesnt suit his fighting style...if he was a wrestler then he'd be very dangerous


Yeah thats the thing, he's not. I know he's working on his jits a lot, but he's a striker, he's got a black belt in taekwondo, he's all about the foot fist way.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

he's one of the most interesting prospects on MMA right now, when is his next fight?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

May 7th in Poland.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

he's also fighting may 21st in Boston MA against Tim Syliva, And one of the guys I train with is also going to be fighting on the Moosin card as well!!

Boston Hearld's writeup..

Brett Oteri could very well be on his way to the UFC watch out for this guy on season 12 of TUF he's going to the tryouts in april.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone catch World's Strongest Man on ESPN last night? Mariusz was dethroned and by a considerable amount. The third place American finisher was 6'8, 340lbs, not too fat. What an effin beast.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Anyone catch World's Strongest Man on ESPN last night? Mariusz was dethroned and by a considerable amount. The third place American finisher was 6'8, 340lbs, not too fat. What an effin beast.


 damn, cancel the parade. get that kids name!! next HW champ for sure!!!

just make sure he has a low level belt in some obsure martial art and we will sell this guy like no other!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

alizio said:


> damn, cancel the parade. get that kids name!! next HW champ for sure!!!
> 
> just make sure he has a low level belt in some obsure martial art and we will sell this guy like no other!!


This guy beat Mariusz in the car dead lift by 4 reps! That's saying something. I think Mariusz lost by like 4 points (relatively high). Everyone else was separated by 1-2 points as the placings went down.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> This guy beat Mariusz in the car dead lift by 4 reps! That's saying something. I think Mariusz lost by like 4 points (relatively high). Everyone else was separated by 1-2 points as the placings went down.


 wasnt Mariusz hurt or something going in?? i heard something like that or he just might have Tito has his publicist


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

alizio said:


> wasnt Mariusz hurt or something going in?? i heard something like that or he just might have Tito has his publicist


Cracked Skull I believe. It was just one of those days where you wake up on game day and your skull is cracked, whatev :innocent01:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually Pudz just finished second in the World Strongman Competition in Valetta, Malta.


----------



## bajbus (May 7, 2010)

lol
Look at this...









Is he knight??


----------

